# Night time bird watching...



## chris.wiltshire (Sep 9, 2007)

I snapped this at a party when we'd all had a few, the edges of this were already highly contrasted, so with a little increase in contrast to the photo only the subject remained.







The girl in the photo is a long standing friend who was delighted with the end result. Even her family have commented positively on it.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 9, 2007)

well, this is mainly a boob shot, but focussed on eye and nose.

i guess it does not do her justice.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 9, 2007)

welcome to the forum anyway  where in wiltshire?


----------



## harrisoncj (Sep 11, 2007)

All i see is forehead and boobs... i can understand if you were a little tipsy tho


----------



## chris.wiltshire (Sep 12, 2007)

harrisoncj said:


> All i see is forehead and boobs... i can understand if you were a little tipsy tho


 
Yeah, we had, as I said it was snapped rather than taken.. - I did this above my head etc; so there was no framing or deliberate effort involved in taking the picture.


----------

